# Rachmaninoff



## anglophile23 (Jan 25, 2007)

Just watch and enjoy


----------



## DownByTheRiverSide (Oct 25, 2009)

*I am enjoying this . . .*

I have always loved his music. I am watching it right now, and I am enjoying it a lot. Thank You for posting it.



anglophile23 said:


> Just watch and enjoy


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

anglophile23 said:


> Just watch and enjoy


You can't beat a bit of Rach! Thanks :icon_smile:


----------



## bkdc (Mar 4, 2007)

There's an interesting Rachmaniff plays Rachmaniff recording released by Zenph studios through RCA which is a computer analyzed reperformance on a modern piano.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B002BFIN6K/

I always appreciate Rach as a composer, since the music lasts forever. And my favorite Rach recording ever is Arcadi Volodos's Rach 3 on Sony.


----------

